# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سلسلة التعريف بالخزانات الخاصة بالمغرب: الخزانة الأدوزية بسوس

## بديعي

الخزانة الأدوزية بسوس :

مقدمة:  

تعتبر أدوز قرية قديمة التأسيس، وكانت تسمى قبل القرن الثاني عشر الهجري " إداوتسانا " ثم بعد ذلك عرفت بأدوز، إلا أن أدوز لم تشتهر إلا القرن 18 ميلادي عندما انتقل إليها جد السلالة اليعقوبيين الأدوزيين، محمد بن عبد الله بن يعقوب بدعوة من البومهديين الذين تربطهم بوالده أوثق الأواصر، وشارط سيدي محمد بن عبد الله في مسجد أدوز لسنوات، ثم انتقل إلى قريته الأصلية " تازومت " بقبيلة سملالة، وفيها توفي، وبعده أصبحت أدوز مقر للشرفاء اليعقوبيين من نسله، حيث خلف بأدوز ستة من أبناءه، وكان من بينهم خليفته في المدرسة ابنه السيد إبراهيم بن محمد جد ال تيشوقار كما كان أخوه أمحمد جد أيت أكرام عالما ترد مؤلفات في فنون شتى، أما ابنه الثالث علي بن محمد جد أيت الفقيه، فلم يعرف عنه أي مساهمة في التأليف.
وتتميز قرية أدوز بشح مواردها الاقتصادية، ولذلك كان مورد سكانها يعتمد على التوظيف، إما لتعليم القرأن في المساجد، أو لتعليم العلوم العربية في المدارس العتيقة، أو للفصل بين الناس ومعالجة مختلف النوازل، ومن الأكيد أن هذا هو الدافع الذي وجه السكان للاعتناء بحفظ القرأن والاشتغال بإتقان العلوم والمعارف، فنبغ عدد من العلماء الأدوزيين، ولعل الشهرة التي حظي بها مسجد " تاماشت " بأدوز لدى سكان جبال جزولة يعود إلى تقدير العلماء العاملين الذي أنجبتهم هذه الجهة.

مدرسة أدوز
مدرسة أدوز من المدارس العلمية العتيقة التي قامت بنشر العلوم ومختلف المعارف ببلاد سوس منذ أربعة قرون، وقد أسست أوائل القرن الحادي عشر الهجري (قرن 17 ميلادي) وبحكم أنها تأسست على يد الأسرة اليعقوبية، فإنها تعرف كذلك بالمدرسة اليعقوبية، وكان جل الفقهاء والعلماء الذي تعاقبوا على حلقات الدرس في أدوز من هذه الأسرة العلمية. يذكر أن مدرسة " تازموت " تأسست بقبيلة سملالة على يد الكراميين ثم انتقلت هذه المدرسة إلى أدوز بعد عهد العلامة سيدي عبد الله بن يعقوب - جد اليعقوبيين - الذي رجع من رحلته العلمية من تارودانت بعد عكوفه لمدة 17 سنة لطلب العلم على يد علمائها الكبار، أمثال شيخ الجماعة سيدي عيسى السكتاني خريج جامعة القرويين، والعلامة سعيد الهوزالي والشيخ سعيد بن عبد الله السملالي وغيره...، فحل بـ مدرسة تازموت بسملالة. وبعد وفاته سنة 1052 هـ / 1671 مـ، انتقل والده العلامة أمحمد بن عبد الله بن يعقوب إلى قرية أدوز في قبيلة بعقيلة، وكان قد تخرج عن أبيه وعن أخيه ايبورك بن عبد الله، وقد أرسى قواعده التدريس بمدرسة أدوز، ولعلمه وصلاحه ولاه السلطان المولى رشيد العلوي قضاء الجماعة في جزولة وفوض له في توليه القضاة وعزلهم، وبعد وفاته، توالى على خلافته في مدرسة أدوز أبناؤه واحفاده من بعده، وعلى أيديهم استمر عطاء هذه المدرسة في نشر العلم في هذه الجهة من البلاد.

لقد تناوب على كرسي العلمية بمدرسة أدوز مجموعة من العلماء المشهورين محليا وإقليميا، ومن بين هؤلاء الأساتذة سواء اليعقوبيين أو غيرهم، نذكر :
سيدي إبراهيم بن أحمد بن عبد الله (1160هـ)
سيدي أحمد بن إبراهيم (1169 هـ)
سيدي علي بن إبراهيم بن محمد (1207 هـ)
سيدي محمد بن أحمد (1206 هـ) صاحب (شرح على أبنية الفلالي) و(شرح زبدة المغنى للرسموكي)
سيدي محمد بن أحمد الادوزي (1221 هـ) الذي ألف مجموعة من الكتب (عمدة الطالبين لفهم ألفاظ المرشد المعين) و(نزهة الجلاس في أخبار بواحلاس)
سيدي محمد بن إبراهيم بن مبارك الووشاني البعقيلي (ت 1286)
سيدي العربي بن إبراهيم (1286 هـ) الذي تخرج من مدرسة المشهورة ومن مؤلفاته: (كتاب:أنساب اليعقوبيين) و(كتاب:أيسر السالك لألفية ابن مالك) و(شرح منظومة ابن كيران في البلاغة).
سيدي محمد بن عبد العزيز بن محمد الأوزي (1336 هـ) شرح الشمقمقية : أبي فارس عبد العزيز بن محمد الأدوزي -   تحقيق : محمد علي عطفاوي -   كلية الأداب الرباط 1995 (مرقونة ).
محمد بن العربي بن ابراهيم بن عبد الله ابن علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن يعقوب السملالي الأدوزي (1323هـ / 1905م). له : مصنفات ودواوين شعرية مخطوطة،  منها (العكاز المضروب به من جوز للأب بعد موت ابنته أن يسترد الجهاز) تعرض فيه للجهاز والهبة والصدقات والارث  (الاعلام للمراكشي ج 7 ص 138 ط 1975).
سيدي المحفوظ بن عبد الرحمن الأدوزي (1351 هـ)
سيدي عيسى بن المحفوظ (الذي تولى أمر التدريس للمرة الأولى في مدرسة أدوز، ثم تخلى عنها بسبب الضغوط التي مارسها الحاكم الفرنسي (دوني) آنذاك.
سيدي أحمد بن محمد بن العربي
سيدي إبراهيم بن المحفوظ
سيدي عيسى بن المحفوظ (للمرة الثانية) حتى توفي سنة 1965
سيدي أحمد بن محمد بن عبد العزيز
سيدي عبد العزيز بن محمد
سيدي محمد بوعكاف (أوتزروالت). 
وقد بلغت أدوز مبلغا عظيما حتى لا تقرن معها مدرسة أخرى في الإتقان وقتَها، ولا تزال إلى الآن تؤدي ما أمكن من مهمتها، ففيها أخيرا الأستاذ أحمد بن مُحمد بن العربي، والأستاذ الكبير عيسى بن المحفوظ أحد مفاخر جزولة الآن



	الخزانة الأدوزية :


الخزانة الأدوزية ، نسبة الى قبيلة أدوز التي تنتمي اليها الأسرة المالكة للخزانة، وهي احدى قبائل اداوبعقيل، القاطنة بمنطقة تزنيت في اقليم السوس. التي سكنها أحفاد الشيخ سيدي عبد الله بن يعقوب السملالي المتوفى (1052هـ)، وكتبه هي النواة لِهذه الخزائن فقد انتقل من تَازمورت بِسملالة، أحفاده: سيدي إبراهيم، وسيدي مَحمد إلى قرية [] أدوز بعقيلة، فاشتغلوا بالعلم وبثه، وجَمع كتبه إلى الآن، فهناك الخزانة التي هي الآن تَحت يد الْخَال الفقيه سيدي أحمد بن محمد بن العربي، وهي تطفح بنوادر الكتب( )، فضلا عن المتعارف، وهناك أخرى تَحت يد الفقيه سيدي الحاج إبراهيم بن عبد العزيز القاطن في قبيلة آيت براييم بِمدرسة سيدي بُوعَبْدلي، وهي كالمتقدمة، تسلسلت بعلماء الأسرة الْجَهابذة منذ عبد الله بن يعقوب، فكم هناك من نوادر ومن خطوط للعلماء( )، وهناك ثالثة تَحت يد الأستاذ سيدي عيسى بن المحفوظ، ولَم أرها، كما رأيت الأخريين ولعلها أصغر منهما، وربَّما لا تتجاوز بضع مئات من الأجزاء، على حين أن كل واحدة من أختيها قد تصل ألفا فما فوق، وهناك خزانة أخرى للأسرة في قرية تَامْجرت في تلك القبيلة لَم نرها، وإنَّما وقفنا على كتاب (أزهار الرياض) منها.وفي المدرسة الأدوزية كذلك بقايا من يد سيدة كرسيفة محبسة من كتب علماء أهلها...


جمعية أدوز للتنمية والتعاون:

بطاقة موجزة للتعريف بالجمعية:


اســـــــم الجمعيــــــة: جمعية أدوز للتنمية والتعاون

تاريخ ومكان التأسيس: 20 غشت 1993، بدوار أدوز، جماعة تيغمي، دائرة أنزي، إقليم تيزنيت

الهــــــــــــ  ــــــــدف: الإسهام في التنمية المحلية المندمجة، وإحياء الثقافة الأصيلة.

المنجــــــــــ  ــــــزات:

المجال الثقافي:

-         عقد ثلاث ندوات وطنية:

o    الأولى في شهر مارس من سنة 1995 حول المدارس العتيقة وآفاق اندماجها في محيطها المعاصر، وقد طبعت الجمعية أعمالها سنة 1996.
o   والثانية في شهر غشت من سنة 2004 حول شخصية العلامة المختار السوسي وأعماله العلمية، وأعمال هذه الندوة في طور التهيئ للطبع.

o   والثالثة في شهر يوليوز من سنة 2005 حول التصوف في الجنوب المغربي تكريما للعلامة سيدي محمد المختار السوسي، وعقدت هذه الندوة ضمن فعاليات مهرجان تيميتار 2005 المنظم تحت الرعاية السامية لصاحب الجلالة الملك محمد السادس نصره الله، وتعمل الجمعية حاليا على تهيئ أعمال الندوة للطبع. 

-         عقد سبعة (07) لقاءات علمية قرآنية بين فقهاء وطلبة المدارس العتيقة:
o        الأول سنة 1994 بمدرسة أدوز،
o        والثاني والثالث في إعدادية أنزي سنتي 1995 و1996،
o        والرابع في زاوية سيدي أحمد اوموسى سنة 1999،
o        والخامس في مدرسة أدوز سنة 2004،
o        والسادس في مدرسة سيدي أحمد أوموسى سنة 2005،
o        والسابع في قاعة الأنشطة الثقافية والاجتماعية في أدوز سنة 2006.

-    تنظيم عدة معارض للمخطوطات والوثائق والصور المتعلقة بالتراث العلمي والثقافي المحلي على هامش الندوات والملتقيات التي تنظمها الجمعية.

مجال التجهيز:

-        مد مدرسة أدوز و دواوير أدوز، تيشوقار، أيت لبحر، توريرت وتيسكدال بالماء الصالح للشرب.

-        ربط مدرسة أدوز و دواوير أدوز، تيشوقار، أيت لبحر،توريرت وتيسكدال بالشبكة الوطنية للكهرباء.
-        بناء سور مقبرة تماشت.
-        تجديد قسم من بناية مسجد تماشت إثر تداعيه للسقوط.
-       إعادة بناء قسم من مقر زاوية أدوز الناصرية.
-    بناء قاعة الأنشطة الثقافية والاجتماعية في أدوز بتمويل من المحسن الحاج امحمد إيدولحيان، وقد تم تدشينها بإشراف السيد عامل إقليم تيزنيت بمناسبة انعقاد الملتقى العلمي القرآني السابع يوم 17 غشت 2006.

-    إنجاز مشروع ربط منطقة  أدوز ومدرستها العتيقة وزاويتها الناصرية بالطريق الرئيسية الرابطة بين تيزنيت وأنزي، وذلك بشراكة بين الجمعية والمجلس الإقليمي لتيزنيت والمجلس الجهوي لجهة سوس ماسة درعة والجماعة القروية لتيغمي. وستدشن هذه الطريق إن شاء الله بمناسبة انعقاد الملتقى العلمي القرآني الثامن.

المجال الاجتماعي والأنشطة الرياضية:
-         توزيع الأدوات المدرسية على المحتاجين من الأطفال المتمدرسين.
-         تقديم المساعدة للمحتاجين في المنطقة في شهر رمضان.
-         توزيع الجوائز التشجيعية على المتفوقين في الدراسة.
-    تشجيع الفريق الرياضي المحلي وتزويده بمستلزمات رياضية.


البرامج المستقبلية: - إعادة بناء زاوية أدوز وتهييئها لاستعادة  إشعاعها في المنطقة.
                        - إنشاء خزانة علمية عمومية في قاعة الأنشطة الثقافية بجوار المدرسة الأدوزية.

- العمل على تأسيس خزانة علمية يعقوبية شاملة تضم الخزانات اليعقوبية بأدوز وتحفظها وتوثقها وتضعها رهن إشارة الباحثين، وقد عبر بعض الحاضرين عن استعدادهم لمباشرة هذه العملية في إطار منظم ومؤسس
 تمت الإشارة الى أهمية إخراج المخطوطات و المطبوعات و المقتنيات المتواجدة لدى الأدوزيين سواء بأدوز أو بمدن أخرى من خلال مشروع يتابع على المدى البعيد.


عناوين للاتصال:  - جمعية أدوز للتنمية والتعاون، ص.ب 490 تزنيت.

   - محمد بن إبراهيم اليعقوبي، الرئيس المنتدب للجمعية: الهاتف 061156235
   - محمد بن علي اليعقوبي، الكاتب العام للجمعية: الهاتف 072375706
    - الهاشم اليعقوبي، أمين مال الجمعية: الهاتف 066064166


الموقع الالكتروني للجمعية :

www.aadc.110mb.com/index_arabe.htm

----------

